# Best brand of vacuum cleaner for picking up dog hair?



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Anybody have a GREAT vacuum cleaner for picking up dog hair? I've tried a Eureka and a Kenmore. Not happy with either one. Thanks.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm very happy with my Dyson Animal. It's survived almost 5 years with lots of golden fur. I like that it's very easy to take apart for cleaning and doesn't require bags. The only work I've had to do is replace the hose because it cracked, I found one on Amazon for about $20.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've had a Bissell Pet Hair Eraser for over 12 years, it works great. 

I have wood flooring in my house with area rugs, we have a lot of sand in the soil here which my guys have always brought in. I've replaced the roller brush a few times. 

Bissell has a new cordless vac model I'd really like to get which is similar to the Dyson. 

I like doing business with companies that pay it forward, for every Bissell product that is sold, a portion of the sales goes to the Bissell Foundation.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I've been very happy with Aerus Electrolux. I have one that I've had for almost twenty years and I got a second one about two years ago.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I love our Shark Lift Away vacuum.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a few weeks ago I bought a "Shark Duo Clean Powered Lift Away Speed Vacuum" from Kohls. Model #NV801. With a sale price and other discounts, I got a good deal and am very happy with it. It picks up a LOT of golden hair that my old vacuum missed, and I think I'm picking up some of the German Shepherd hair that the previous owner of my house missed too!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Dyson Animal. Ours is 11 or 12 years old and still going strong. Like ArchersMom the only thing we've had to replace is the hose because it cracked but that was just this summer so the vacuum has more than paid for itself.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I have Miele upright, it is a great. The only downside is that it is about 20lbs but picks up golden retriever & rough coat jack russell terrier fur like nobody's business! It also has a hepa filter. 

http://www.galaxyvacuum.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/s7Series_Features.jpg 

They now have a Miele that is specifically for pets.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Electrolux!!! My daughter has my first which is about 25 years old and still works great. Mine is about, guessing, 15 years old and works like new. They are expensive but worth every penny!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a cheap Bissell vacuum BUT I also don’t have any carpet. Just wood laminate and tile. It also works great on the van carpet. Paid less than $100 at Target.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love my Shark lift away. I had a Dyson and the Shark does a much better job.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

My oversight. I should have specified that about 95% of our floors are hardwood or tile. We have a large area rug in our living room but no carpet at all. Do most of you still suggest the Shark, the Dyson, the Bissell, and the Electrolux? Thank you. Sorry I wasn't specific with my initial question!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've had a Bissell Pet Hair Eraser for over 12 years, it works great.
> 
> I have wood flooring in my house with area rugs, we have a lot of sand in the soil here which my guys have always brought in. I've replaced the roller brush a few times.
> 
> ...




I will check into this one. I wonder if they still make it. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Macca said:


> Just a few weeks ago I bought a "Shark Duo Clean Powered Lift Away Speed Vacuum" from Kohls. Model #NV801. With a sale price and other discounts, I got a good deal and am very happy with it. It picks up a LOT of golden hair that my old vacuum missed, and I think I'm picking up some of the German Shepherd hair that the previous owner of my house missed too!






Thank you for the specific information - including the model #. Do you have mostly carpet or hard surface floors - or will it work on both types of flooring? Thank you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Get something with a powerful motor. My first few vacuums were Kenmore and the bag never filled up. When my Electrolux needs a bag change, it is FULL! Don't buy an Electrolux from anyone other than a dealer. I bought one for my younger daughter and it was a cheaper model made by someone else. I think you'll pay about $1000.00 or the real deal. Worth the price because they last forever.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

murphy1 said:


> Don't buy an Electrolux from anyone other than a dealer.


That, if you get an Electrolux. It isn't the one you can get at Sears or Home Depot. You can find dealers on the Aerus Electrolux website.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Genevieve's mom said:


> I will check into this one. I wonder if they still make it. Thank you for the suggestion!


When I got mine, they had three different pet hair erasers, I got the middle one. 

Bissell has an entire line of Pet products.

https://www.bissell.com/cleaning-products?cleaning-need=pets


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Genevieve's mom said:


> My oversight. I should have specified that about 95% of our floors are hardwood or tile. We have a large area rug in our living room but no carpet at all. Do most of you still suggest the Shark, the Dyson, the Bissell, and the Electrolux? Thank you. Sorry I wasn't specific with my initial question!


Our house has laminate in every room but the bedrooms. The upright Dyson is great for hard floors. You just push a button and the roller turns off.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a cordless dyson used on mostly hard floor. I think anything with a comparable motor would be pretty good. Cordless also means the bag fills up quickly with fur and has to be emptied more often. It's still handy though, when you want to vacuum the car or the bed.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Thank you for the specific information - including the model #. Do you have mostly carpet or hard surface floors - or will it work on both types of flooring? Thank you.


I have a mixture of carpet and hard surface floors and it works very well on both types (Shark Duo Clean, NV801 from Kohls). There are a lot of good vacuums out there; this one is a good fit for me as it is lightweight, easy to empty, converts from hard floors to carpet with a flip of the switch at the top of the handle. The power head is not terribly wide, which has advantages and disadvantages. It means you can get into tight places easily like between chair legs, but also means if you are vacuuming a large open area it may take a little longer. It also has a nice bright headlight. The Duo Clean roller feature works very well at sucking up hair, dust, etc., and is very easy to access for cleaning, this was an important feature for me as well. I found a good YouTube video on this one with someone who demonstrated unpacking it, putting it together and using the various features.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I really like my Shark vacuum.


----------



## blackmart12 (Dec 11, 2018)

Deebot worked for me but not sure that it will work for everyone. 
Most probably every one recommends deebot for pet hairs. Hope it helps
Do correct me if i am wrong


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

elvinsims said:


> Deebot worked for me but not sure that it will work for everyone.
> Most probably every one recommends deebot for pet hairs. Hope it helps
> Do correct me if i am wrong


Welcome to the forum. 

I'm not familiar with the Deebot brand, actually I've never heard of it before.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Love our Dyson V8. The turbo setting with heads for either hardwood or carpet means I can switch between surfaces easily and not damage our hardwood. Love that it can become a hand-vac when I need to do stairs or the car easier! Charges quickly. I do wish I could use it while plugged in though... that's my one complaint about it. But the battery lasts a while if not on the turbo setting. Turbo is just about 7-8 mins of power. (Enough for our carpeted areas!)


----------



## Agolden4me (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a Simplicity Premium Synergy. It has two motors and sucks up everything with ease. It's not quite as powerful as my central vac but comes closer than anything else I've tried. I bought it because we have some very thick carpet in some areas and I couldn't find power vacuum head for the central vac that adjusted high enough to not suck down into the carpet and stop the brush. This one has a big height adjustment range. It runs circles around my old Dyson which has been demoted to our shop building. I usually only use it on the carpets but will use it on my hard surfaces (I have wood, tile, and area rugs as well as carpet) if it's out and I am too lazy to bring out the hose for the central vac. I also have a Simplicity A go-go, which is a cordless stick vacuum. It works great for quick pickups as it just sits in the corner ready to go all the time. It has no problem sucking up hair and my nemisis, cat litter. Instead of a brush, it has little blades that seem to work on cat litter much better.

My advice is go to a specialty vacuum store, talk to them, and try out their vacuums. The Simplicity upright is expensive but worth it to me. I prefer vacuums with bags as they trap in the dust and particles much better. I have heard Shark's are great for the price if you don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## Agolden4me (Dec 8, 2018)

Deleting multiple post.


----------



## Agolden4me (Dec 8, 2018)

I have no idea why my reply posted 3 times. I apologize and edited the two copies.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Deebot brand, actually I've never heard of it before.


It's like an iRobot/Roomba but a different brand. I almost bought one on Black Friday as Target had them for $150. Like iRobot, there are many different models.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Deebot brand, actually I've never heard of it before.



Feels like that was a marketing post. First post, revives a year old thread, little-known brand... :uhoh:


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I had a Dyson Animal years ago and gave it to my son. I replaced it with a Shark and two years later went and bought another Dyson Animal. I have a mixture of carpet and hard wood, a little bit of brick flooring and I love it for everything. My house has central vac but that just isn't worth the time. I even bought the new little hand held dyson (rechargeable) with the carpet end and I use it everyday on my area rug in the family room. I love my dogs but like a clean house too.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Combination of iRobot Roomba for the whole house, and cordless rechargeable Dyson for touch ups, cover all the surfaces in our house (tile and carpet) done with dragging any vacuums behind me forever 
Both have hepa filters and judging by the pile of hair coming out of the containers thye are doing a pretty good job.
BTW have an old Kenmore in the basement and every time I empty the containers I vacuum the filters, the idea of vacuuming the vacumcleaners seems a bit silly, but its fast and clean.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Miele Cat and Dog. We have the older version of this:





Complete C3 Cat & Dog PowerLine - SGEF3 | Miele


Complete C3 Cat & Dog PowerLine - SGEF3 | Miele | ✔ Power Efficiency Motor with improved efficiency ✔ Versatile applications – universal floorhead ✔ Reliably removes hair and lint with its turbo brush. ✔ Odours are neutralised more effectively – Active AirClean filter




www.miele.co.uk




Brilliant.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

The Miele( Orange cat and dog) has a flaw, the powerhead is junk, hard to clean fur from brush. Replacements are 45 bucks. Sebo makes a power head that’s easier to clean. This is my second Miele. The first was a great vacuum 3 goldens 15 years. This one is getting traded in for a Sebo. I like the power head design, sturdier and much easier to clean.


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Anybody have a GREAT vacuum cleaner for picking up dog hair? I've tried a Eureka and a Kenmore. Not happy with either one. Thanks.


I have a shark and it does a fantastic job. After I’m done I simply pop off the canister empty it and it’s read to go again. Many attachments to get under couches, chairs etc. I think I paid 2 or 3 hundred so not terribly expensive.


----------



## KK Taos (Mar 19, 2020)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Anybody have a GREAT vacuum cleaner for picking up dog hair? I've tried a Eureka and a Kenmore. Not happy with either one. Thanks.


I have and love a Dyson. They are costly. But mine is 16 years old. I've had it cleaned and serviced once. Miraculous! And...I bought it on overstock.com long ago, $100 cheaper than retail 

I'm sure there are other really great vacs now. Get one with an exterior canister. You'll faint when you see it full, daily.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

We just got a Sebo last week. Expensive but so far so good. Access to cleaning the brush is a definite asset. Will hopefully last longer then the Kenmore cannisters we've had and the "pet" uprights that were horrible.


----------

